# Star Of Bethlehem



## apoint (Dec 24, 2010)

Jesus birth was written in the Stars. As I wrote before, He was born about September, Tabernacles. Conceived about December 25. 
 MERRY CHRISTMAS http://www.bethlehemstar.net/


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry CHRISTmas.


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 24, 2010)

Apoint, check out this link, Jesus birth was indeed written in the stars.

http://philologos.org/__eb-tws/

Here is the introduction....

For more than two thousand five hundred years the world was without a written revelation from God. The question is, Did God leave Himself without a witness? The question is answered very positively by the written Word that He did not. In Romans 1:19 it is declared that, "that which may be known of God is manifest in them; for God hath showed it unto them. For the invisible things of Him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even His eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse." But how was God known? How were His "invisible things," i.e., His plans, His purposes, and His counsels, known since the creation of the world? We are told by the Holy Spirit in Romans 10:18. Having stated in v. 17 that "Faith cometh by hearing and hearing by the Word (the thing spoken, sayings) of God," He asks, "But I say, Have they not heard? Yes, verily." And we may ask, How have they heard? The answer follows--"Their sound went into all the earth and their words (their teaching, message, instruction) unto the ends of the world." What words? What instruction? Whose message? Whose teaching? There is only one answer, and that is, THE HEAVENS! This is settled by the fact that the passage is quoted from Psalm 19, [one] part of which is occupied with the Revelation of God written in the Heavens, and the part with the Revelation of God written in the Word.


----------



## apoint (Dec 24, 2010)

Gods signature is in all his creation.  God named all the stars and knows each one. Even though God named the stars in the begining, those names are still known today and forever.
 Gen 1;14  And God said, let there be lights in the firament of the heaven to divide the day from the night; and let them be for signs, and for seasons, and for days and years.


----------



## apoint (Dec 24, 2010)

psalm 147;4 He telleth the number of the stars; he calleth them all by their names. Great is our Lord, and of great power; his understanding is infinite.
11. The Lord taketh pleasure in them that fear him, in those that hope in his mercy. Praise the Lord , o Jerusalem; praise thy God, O Zion.

Rev 22;16 I Jesus have sent my angel to testify unto you these things in the churches. I am the root and the offspring of David, and the bright and morning star.

 Numbers 24;17. I shall see him, but not now; I shall behold him, but not nigh; there shall come a star out of Jacob, and a scepter shall rise out of Israel,

Judges 6;20 They fought from heaven; the stars in their courses fought against Sisera.


----------



## apoint (Dec 24, 2010)

One of the saddest verses in the bible.
John 1;3 All things were made by Him; and without him was not any thing made that was made. In him was life and the life was the light of men. and the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not.
10, He was in the world, and the world was made by him, and the world knew him not He came unto his own, and his own received him not..........

Let us not forget our Lord our creator our light our salvation on His birthday.
King of Kings Lord of Lords, The lion of Judah, Who loved us before the creation of the Earth.


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 25, 2010)

When I read all the scripture quotes below, I ask myself are these not a discription of the creation of man himself? All the objects describled are just objects but for the soul or spirit of man who from a group of stars imposes the shape of a beast and from another set another beast or a great fish and for the passing of stormy clouds through them, a story of calamity or of birth is shared, setting them to time and onto warring or to accord.

 "In him was life and the life was the light of men." I read this as saying essentially " Life is the spirit of man."


----------



## apoint (Dec 25, 2010)

And in the sixth month the angel Gabriel was sent from God unto a city of Galilee, named Nazareth,
[27] To a virgin espoused to a man whose name was Joseph, of the house of David; and the virgin's name was Mary.
[28] And the angel came in unto her, and said, Hail, thou that art highly favoured, the Lord is with thee: blessed art thou among women.
[29] And when she saw him, she was troubled at his saying, and cast in her mind what manner of salutation this should be.
[30] And the angel said unto her, Fear not, Mary: for thou hast found favour with God.
[31] And, behold, thou shalt conceive in thy womb, and bring forth a son, and shalt call his name JESUS.
[32] He shall be great, and shall be called the Son of the Highest: and the Lord God shall give unto him the throne of his father David:
[33] And he shall reign over the house of Jacob for ever; and of his kingdom there shall be no end.
[34] Then said Mary unto the angel, How shall this be, seeing I know not a man?
[35] And the angel answered and said unto her, The Holy Ghost shall come upon thee, and the power of the Highest shall overshadow thee: therefore also that holy thing which shall be born of thee shall be called the Son of God.
[36] And, behold, thy cousin Elisabeth, she hath also conceived a son in her old age: and this is the sixth month with her, who was called barren.
[37] For with God nothing shall be impossible.
[38] And Mary said, Behold the handmaid of the Lord; be it unto me according to thy word. And the angel departed from her.
[39] And Mary arose in those days, and went into the hill country with haste, into a city of Juda;
[40] And entered into the house of Zacharias, and saluted Elisabeth.
[41] And it came to pass, that, when Elisabeth heard the salutation of Mary, the babe leaped in her womb; and Elisabeth was filled with the Holy Ghost:
[42] And she spake out with a loud voice, and said, Blessed art thou among women, and blessed is the fruit of thy womb.
[43] And whence is this to me, that the mother of my Lord should come to me?
[44] For, lo, as soon as the voice of thy salutation sounded in mine ears, the babe leaped in my womb for joy.
[45] And blessed is she that believed: for there shall be a performance of those things which were told her from the Lord.
[46] And Mary said, My soul doth magnify the Lord,
[47] And my spirit hath rejoiced in God my Saviour.
[48] For he hath regarded the low estate of his handmaiden: for, behold, from henceforth all generations shall call me blessed.
[49] For he that is mighty hath done to me great things; and holy is his name.
[50] And his mercy is on them that fear him from generation to generation.
[51] He hath shewed strength with his arm; he hath scattered the proud in the imagination of their hearts.
[52] He hath put down the mighty from their seats, and exalted them of low degree.
[53] He hath filled the hungry with good things; and the rich he hath sent empty away.
[54] He hath holpen his servant Israel, in remembrance of his mercy;
[55] As he spake to our fathers, to Abraham, and to his seed for ever.
[56] And Mary abode with her about three months, and returned to her own house.
[57] Now Elisabeth's full time came that she should be delivered; and she brought forth a son.
[58] And her neighbours and her cousins heard how the Lord had shewed great mercy upon her; and they rejoiced with her.
[59] And it came to pass, that on the eighth day they came to circumcise the child; and they called him Zacharias, after the name of his father.
[60] And his mother answered and said, Not so; but he shall be called John.
[61] And they said unto her, There is none of thy kindred that is called by this name.
[62] And they made signs to his father, how he would have him called.
[63] And he asked for a writing table, and wrote, saying, His name is John. And they marvelled all.
[64] And his mouth was opened immediately, and his tongue loosed, and he spake, and praised God.
[65] And fear came on all that dwelt round about them: and all these sayings were noised abroad throughout all the hill country of Judaea.
[66] And all they that heard them laid them up in their hearts, saying, What manner of child shall this be! And the hand of the Lord was with him.
[67] And his father Zacharias was filled with the Holy Ghost, and prophesied, saying,
[68] Blessed be the Lord God of Israel; for he hath visited and redeemed his people,
[69] And hath raised up an horn of salvation for us in the house of his servant David;
[70] As he spake by the mouth of his holy prophets, which have been since the world began:
[71] That we should be saved from our enemies, and from the hand of all that hate us;
[72] To perform the mercy promised to our fathers, and to remember his holy covenant;
[73] The oath which he sware to our father Abraham,
[74] That he would grant unto us, that we being delivered out of the hand of our enemies might serve him without fear,
[75] In holiness and righteousness before him, all the days of our life.
[76] And thou, child, shalt be called the prophet of the Highest: for thou shalt go before the face of the Lord to prepare his ways;
[77] To give knowledge of salvation unto his people by the remission of their sins,
[78] Through the tender mercy of our God; whereby the dayspring from on high hath visited us,
[79] To give light to them that sit in darkness and in the shadow of death, to guide our feet into the way of peace.
[80] And the child grew, and waxed strong in spirit, and was in the deserts till the day of his shewing unto Israel.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Luke.2
[1] And it came to pass in those days, that there went out a decree from Caesar Augustus, that all the world should be taxed.
[2] (And this taxing was first made when Cyrenius was governor of Syria.)
[3] And all went to be taxed, every one into his own city.
[4] And Joseph also went up from Galilee, out of the city of Nazareth, into Judaea, unto the city of David, which is called Bethlehem; (because he was of the house and lineage of David
[5] To be taxed with Mary his espoused wife, being great with child.
[6] And so it was, that, while they were there, the days were accomplished that she should be delivered.
[7] And she brought forth her firstborn son, and wrapped him in swaddling clothes, and laid him in a manger; because there was no room for them in the inn.
[8] And there were in the same country shepherds abiding in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night.
[9] And, lo, the angel of the Lord came upon them, and the glory of the Lord shone round about them: and they were sore afraid.
[10] And the angel said unto them, Fear not: for, behold, I bring you good tidings of great joy, which shall be to all people.
[11] For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord.
[12] And this shall be a sign unto you; Ye shall find the babe wrapped in swaddling clothes, lying in a manger.
[13] And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God, and saying,
[14] Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, good will toward men.


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 25, 2010)

apoint said:


> Jesus birth was written in the Stars. As I wrote before, He was born about September, Tabernacles. Conceived about December 25.
> MERRY CHRISTMAS http://www.bethlehemstar.net/



That would be inconsistent with the new Testament, if The Angel Visited Mary in the sixth month which would be the Month Of Elul that would be the Visit was In September; 

And in the sixth month the angel Gabriel was sent from God unto a city of Galilee, named Nazareth,
[27] To a virgin espoused to a man whose name was Joseph, of the house of David; and the virgin's name was Mary.

if He was Conceived in that same month he Would have being born 9 months later in the Month Of Iyar or Sivan ,or May/June which would have being in the Month Of Shavuot that is the month Moses Received the Law on Mount Sinai and the Month when The Holy Spirit came upon those in the upper Room and the Beginning of The Church.IMO


----------



## apoint (Dec 25, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> That would be inconsistent with the new Testament, if The Angel Visited Mary in the sixth month which would be the Month Of Elul that would be the Visit was In September;
> 
> And in the sixth month the angel Gabriel was sent from God unto a city of Galilee, named Nazareth,
> [27] To a virgin espoused to a man whose name was Joseph, of the house of David; and the virgin's name was Mary.
> ...



 That timing works well for me also, but, When the angle visited Abraham & Sarah, it was quite some time before she became pregnant. 

Some day we will know for sure. The star of Bethlehem seems to tell a bit different story time line.


----------

